# window molding -- where to buy?



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

I am doing a low $ repainting-getting rid of rust project on my A1 and am in need of the black molding around the windows and doors. Anyone know where to buy it besides the stealership? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: window molding -- where to buy? (76 Golf GTi)*

http://www.veeparts.com
Talk to Gerry or Kathie, they've done well for me. 
Full set of window seals for my 2-door 78 cost over $600 but worth it since they are getting hard to find.


[Modified by 4Rings, 6:33 PM 3-9-2003]


----------

